# Putting an Addition on my home.



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

GAF Master Elite Roofer = Good Roofer 

Its like anything else in the world, there are hacks out there, and there a true professionals. Except with this, you get a fancy star-trek title. 

I don't see carpenters around here parading around job-sites saying there a "Red-Seal carpenter"

Not to mention, none of this explains why you were so rude to framerman to begin with?

I'll be nice and give ya a title, *"Master Elite Arsehole"*, google that!

Good to see you take pride, and i bet you do some good work, but that whole title doesn't mean to much to us. 

-Bill


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

B.K said:


> I don't see carpenters around here parading around job-sites saying there a "Red-Seal carpenter"


Just so you know, I'm a 5th level Red-Seal carpenter


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, I found







a pic of Elite-Master Gumby... He's on the right with his cool boots !!!!!!


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

strathd said:


> Hey, I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its the one to the right of the fireman gumby except upside down and shown life size


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually he's the one on the left 

Glad to see this thread back on track


----------



## Gilby (May 15, 2009)

*hey*

lol thats great I love this ****. Everyone takes it to heart man how much fun is this you all really dont have a clue do you. LOL How can someone be that dumb I never expected to get that much feedback this is great


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Gilby said:


> _ I dont want any fininsh work done _


_

Good choice, the Norwegians are fridge raiders in my experience. They'll eat all your cheese when you're not home._


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

For Elite-master gumby... I bet your a Michigan State fan too !! Nothing personal Michigan bros. It's a rival ...You know what I mean. :laughing:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Gilby said:


> lol thats great I love this ****. Everyone takes it to heart man how much fun is this you all really dont have a clue do you. LOL How can someone be that dumb I never expected to get that much feedback this is great


 WTF slow down there cowboy grammer and syntax are our friends


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

willworkforbeer said:


> Just so you know, I'm a 5th level Red-Seal carpenter


No Way!! A.....A....A 5th level!!

You must be right up there with the pope and president!











Gilby are you that good?....


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll do it for 350. But that is just framing .No roofing. But I can hook you up with a guy that has a bunch of Mexicans for that.


----------



## Gilby (May 15, 2009)

*Ha Ha*

Man thats funny I bet you are a Michagan State Fan too LOL ha ha ha ha ha Michigan state man thats funny


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang, you mean I missed all this fun today to spend 10 hours wearing my Super Duper Professional Azek Trimboard Installer badge? I always have to work and miss all the fun.:sad: :notworthy


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Dang, you mean I missed all this fun today to spend 10 hours wearing my Super Duper Professional Azek Trimboard Installer badge? I always have to work and miss all the fun.:sad: :notworthy


Were just surprised you don't have any pics of that badge!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Were just surprised you don't have any pics of that badge!


 The membersip is so top secret, I'm the only one who knows I'm a member and I didn't receive my badge yet.:whistling


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Still no sign of you Gilby.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Master+Elite+Roofing+Contractor+Fremont+OH

Seems there's no Master Elite Roofing Contractor in Fremont:no:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh wait heres the pic


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's the song !


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Green card? I don't need no stinkin' green card.:laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The OP is either baiting us all just for laughs or he's a first class master of nothing related to construction. 

My opinion of the title Elite Master Roofer now ranks right up there with toe nailers and board stretchers... 

I'm sure the rest of your peers who hold the title will be thanking you for years when this thread pops up in perpetuity when anyone searches the title to find out what it means. :thumbsup:


----------

